# Fender Shield



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

When you open the door on my 68 and look toward the hinges and on past the hinges toward the front, you can see the lower cowl and part of the plastic inner fender. Isn't there suppose to be a plastic or rubber shield that goes in this big hole that covers all that up? If there is, does anyone reproduce it?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

No cover there. It is open. Matt


----------

